# IBM T60 - Fehler beim emergen von tp_smapi und ati-drivers

## hoppel118

Heyho!

Wollte gerade noch mal tp_smapi und ati-drivers emergen, bei beiden kommt aber derselbe Fehler. Habe ein IBM T60 mit ner ATI x1300. Welchen Treiber verwende ich da am besten für 3d-Unterstützung? Das ist doch der ati-drivers? Hatte zwar gelesen, dass es einen freien radeonhd-Treiber gibt, doch der Unterstützt kein 3D, zumindest noch nicht.

Hab mich dabei an folgende Anleitung gehalten:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/IBM_Lenovo_Thinkpad_R60

So folgende Fehler kommen:

tp_smapi: http://nopaste.info/4196bccd97.html

ati-drivers: http://nopaste.info/eba74df213.html

Hängt das vielleicht irgendwie mit meinem neuen wireless-testing-kernel zusammen? Der ist in der Version 2.6.27_rc2...

Greetz

Hoppel118

----------

## hoppel118

Hallo, mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass die Links oben gar nicht mehr funktionieren. Hab sie noch mal angepasst. 

Hat hier keiner nen TIP für mich?

Greetz

----------

## firefly

wegen den ati-drivers die unterstützen noch keinen 2.6.27er kernel, da dieser noch nicht released ist  :Wink: . Soweit ich weis funktioniert es mit dem 2.6.26er kernel.

----------

## hoppel118

Was hälst du davon? Hab ich gerade gefunden. Der offene radeonhd-treiber soll mit "mesa 7.1_rc3" 3d unterstützen. Was muss ich tun, damit das bei mir auch läuft?

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ati_r500_3d&num=1

http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd%3ADRI

GreetzLast edited by hoppel118 on Tue Aug 12, 2008 2:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## firefly

der radeon treiber (xorg ati driver) unterstütz auch die x1300 wenn auch nicht mit opengl 2.1 support sondern nur opengl 1.4 

mehr bietet der radeonhd treiber momentan auch nicht (soweit ich weis).

----------

## hoppel118

Doch steht doch oben im 2ten Link... "radeonhd und dri"

Wie komme ich an die mit [M] gekennzeichneten Versionen [mesa 7.1_rc3]? Wenn ich ~x86 in der package.keywords setze gibts ja nur die unstable... Die mit [M] sind dann wohl highly experimental, ich bin höchst experimentierfreudig!   :Cool: 

zum Beispiel:

```
# eix mesa

* games-emulation/psemu-gpupetemesagl

     Available versions:  1.76

     Homepage:            http://www.pbernert.com/

     Description:         PSEmu MesaGL GPU

[U] media-libs/mesa

     Available versions:  6.5.2-r1 (~)7.0.3 [M](~)7.1_rc3 

```

Greetz

----------

## firefly

öhm im 2. link steht nichts das radeonhd opengl 2.1 unterstützung bringt  :Wink:  und das war meine aussage, das der radeon treiber (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati) zum einen deine Karte unterstütz aber nur opengl 1.4 eventuell sogar nur opengl 1.3 unterstüzt. 

Und soweit ich was bietet der radeonhd treiber auch nicht mehr.

Ach ja wegen dem [M] das steht für "hard masked". Um so ein paket zu installieren musst du es erst demaskieren. Und zwar durch einen eintrag in der /etc/portage/package.unmask

syntax:

```
<category>/<package-name> 
```

für alle versionen oder

```
=<category>/<package-name>-<version>
```

für eine bestimmte version

Ich möchte dir den versuch nicht madig machen, aber wenn du besseren opengl support (opengl 2.1 und neuer) benötigst, z.b. für aktuellere Spiele, dann bleibt dir nur der fglrx treiber. Und dieser funktioniert noch nicht mit dem 2.6.27er kernel, da dieser noch nicht final ist.

Mal ne andere Frage für was brauchst du den 2.6.27_rc2 aus dem wireless-testing tree überhaupt?

----------

## hoppel118

Weil da der ath9k-treiber für meine atheros 802.11n-Karte drin ist und der läuft super! Vorher mit ath5k hatte ich ständig verbindungsabbrüche. Aus dem amerikanischen Gentoo-Forum geht hervor, dass man für diesen treiber den kompletten 2.6.27_rc2 benötigt, da sich da drin für den ath9k relevanter Quellcode befindet. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-701660-highlight-ath9k.html

Ohne diesen Kernel funktionierts nicht. Über git zieht man sich dann ja auch gleich den gesamten kernel.

Hm..., dann bin ich jetzt wohl in ner Zwickmühle, denn ohne ath9k will ich nie mehr sein!   :Laughing: 

Zu dem Thema hatte ich vor kurzem hier auch nen Beitrag:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5175107.html#5175107

Kann man das eigentlich irgendwie beeinflussen, das ath9k auf jeden Fall Einzug in die offiziellen gentoo-sources erhält. Oder kommt das sowieso auf jeden Fall, wenn Kernel 2.6.27 kommt?

Ich kenn mich auch leider noch nicht so super aus mit dem ganzen Kernel-Gefriggel, aber ganz auf den Kopf gefallen bin ich auch nicht.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## firefly

nach meinem letzten Wissensstand wird der ath9k im 2.6.27 enthalten sein.

eventuell ist der ath9k im wireless compat paket enthalten (nicht im portage), welches die wlan-treiber aus dem wireless-next kernel tree für ältere kernel versionen bereitstellt.

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download

ansonsten musst du es erstmal mit dem redeon oder radeonhd treiber aushalten bis der 2.6.27 final ist und der fglrx treiber diesen unterstüzt.

----------

## hoppel118

Also, wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist nur ath5k in diesem compat-wireless Paket, weiter unten in dem Link von dir ist da so ne Liste, wo alle unterstützten treiber aufgelistet sind. Da war ich aber vorher auch schon mal. 

Naja, wenn der ath9k im 2.6.27 dann offiziell drin ist, ist das ok für mich. Wehe nicht!   :Very Happy: 

Sag mal, wo bekomme ich solche Infos?

----------

## firefly

z.b. vom kernel-log von heise.de  :Smile: 

http://www.heise.de/open/Kernel-Log-Ath9k-Treiber-fuer-Atheros-WLAN-Chips-in-2-6-27-Lesestoff-und-Videos-fuer-Linux-Experte--/news/meldung/114073

----------

## hoppel118

So, ich hab mich nochmal mit radeonhd auseinandergesetzt, 

Hab nun Xorg 7.4: 

- "xorg-server 1.4.99.906",  

- "mesa 7.1_rc3", 

- den radeonhd/treiber aus dem git-Verzeichnis 

--> und mit fehlt jetzt noch ein aktuelles dri.

Beim emergen von "x11-drm" kommt die Meldung, dass dieses hoechstens Kernel 2.6.26_6 akzeptiert. Das ist fuer mich und meinen 2.6.27_rc2 natuerlich absolut inakzeptabel! 

Achja, und irgendwie muss ich mir jetzt noch mein Tastaturlayout wieder in deutsch biegen, die Eingabegeraete managed jetzt hal und nicht mehr xorg. Hab keine Lust immer die ganzen Sonderzeichen zu suchen...   :Smile: 

Ansonsten hatte ich ne ganze Menge Probleme beim Starten des X-Servers, aber wer dazu befaehigt ist, log-files zu lesen sollte das hinkriegen. "x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev" war keine dependency, was natuerlich bloed ist, wenn die Tastatur vorher von x gesteuert wurde und hal nach dem update der treiber fuer die tastatur fehlt.  

Hab jetzt ca. 20Pakete aus dem highly-experimental Bereich:

package.unmask:

##### mesa-7.1_rc3

>=media-libs/mesa-7.1_rc3

>=x11-proto/dri2proto-1.1

>=x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.1

##### xorg-server

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.99.906

>=x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4

>=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.13

>=x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.3-r1

>=x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3

>=x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4

>=x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3

>=x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.3

>=x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.3

>=x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.1

>=x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3

>=x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.3

>=x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r3

>=x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2

>=x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2

>=x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.3

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.3.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.0.2

##>=x11-base/x11-drm-20080710 ## nur bis kernel 2.6.26_6 

Ansonsten gibts da nicht viel zu sagen, bisher laeuft alles stabil. Will aber noch n neues dri, dann bin ich zufrieden!   :Cool: 

Gibts da irgendwo n git, wo ich mir n neueres dri rausziehen kann?

Greetz

Hoppel118

----------

## firefly

im x11 overlay gibt es live-ebuilds für dri und co.

----------

## hoppel118

Hey Firefly,

hab mich an folgende Seite gehalten:

http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd%3ADRI

Hab jetzt also per git dri gezogen, hab mesa und den xorg-server aus portage-experimental und die radeonhd/treiber per git installiert. In der xorg.conf hab ich in der driver section  Option "DRI" hinzugefuegt. Nichts destotrotz funktioniert dri nicht...

Hm... Und nu?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dragonix

Also wenn du dir einen gefallen tun willst: Wart noch ein paar Tage, dann sollte der neue Catalyst kommen - aber ob der wiederum 2.6.27 unterstützt - kp..

Als ich das mal mit meiner X1950 ausprobiert hab, hab ich alles aus dem (wie hier schon empfohlenen) x11 overlay genommen - da gibts ganz viele herrlich aktuele (git) 999 ebuilds. Ansonsten: Post mal die xorg.conf die Xorg.*.log! 

Schönen Tag noch!

 *Quote:*   

> 2D and 3D rendering don't work at the same time ATM

 

Kannst du dir darauf einen Reim machen? Heisst das entweder, dass du EXA, XAA und wie sie alle heißen deaktivieren musst, oder, dass 3d nur im Fullscreen geht?!

Edit: Btw, im overlay "je_fro" gibts auch nen radeonhd-9999 ebuild!

----------

## hoppel118

Hi Dragonix,

hier meine /var/log/Xorg.0.log

http://nopaste.info/b7c40b94aa.html

und meine xorg.conf

http://nopaste.info/99ceace07c.html

Greetz

----------

## hoppel118

So, hab nochmal das x11-drm aus dem x11-overlay und den aktuellen radeonhd-treiber aus dem zen-overlay genommen. Nun haut 3d mit der ATI-x1300 hin. Die glxgears drehen sich so, wie es sein soll, aber die Frames sind so gering wie vorher geblieben:

```
1118 frames in 5.0 seconds = 223.473 FPS

1200 frames in 5.0 seconds = 239.866 FPS

1219 frames in 5.0 seconds = 243.771 FPS

1223 frames in 5.0 seconds = 244.446 FPS

1213 frames in 5.0 seconds = 242.516 FPS
```

Aber das ist doch schon mal ein Fortschritt. Hab also 3d-Beschleunigung mit nem völlig freien Treiber. YES!!!

Greetz

----------

## Max Steel

evtl. deinen User in die Gruppe video hinzufügen ( gpasswd -a <user> <gruppe> )

Achja, mal ganz davon abgesehen, es ist Fakt das Ati (Tochterkonzern von AMD) + Linux sowas wie Ei und Fußball sind, passen nur marginal zusammen.

Anders sieht es mit AMD Prozessor (wen mehr als 1 Core Intel) und Linux/allgemeinPC aus... seltsam aber ist so.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *hoppel118 wrote:*   

> Aber das ist doch schon mal ein Fortschritt. Hab also 3d-Beschleunigung mit nem völlig freien Treiber. YES!!!Greetz

 

die geringen frameraten riechen aber eher nach software rendering und nicht nach 3d beschleunigung. was steht denn im ersten abschnitt von glxinfo?

dort sollte etwas wie "direct rendering: yes" stehen

----------

